# 1978 Yamaha FG-331



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Just found a nice one for CDN $145.00. One bump on the lower back I missed - cosmetic - but the rest of the guitar is in fantastic shape. Straight neck, and what appears to be the whole, untouched saddle. Also thankful the action is between 2/32-3/32" at the 12th fret, which I like. No buzzing, basically same size as my S&P Songsmith Concert Hall, though much heavier, with a bold sound. Love it! Will switch to bone saddle and nut, and remove the very old strings for D'Addario EXP16 Lights/Extra Lights. Can't wait!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

IIRC, those were pretty good cannons. Congrats - well bought!


----------

